# 70L planted aquarium



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey
this is my most recent layout








i'm still waiting for the cyperus helferi to grow up in the back and also for the cryptos in the front do develop properly.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Beautiful setup !!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job, nice job! Very lush and I really like how you keep the substrate very clean (well, mostly)  ! Also, the bow-front really brings out a nice perspective...in fact, I would that this would be the ultimate layout for a bow front aquarium! Well done!!

Specs?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

thank you
this was the only type of layout that i thought would fit well to this aquarium. the sand is allways very clean and those green areas are actualy on the front glass but i was lazy and didn't feel like cleaning them.
ok here it is
size: 80x40x35cm (maximum width)
light: 72W DIW, 2x18W PLL + 2x18W T8 daylight








substrate: Akadama and sand
filtration: Fluval 203
CO2: 500g pressurized bottle with creamic difuser
fish: boraras maculatus, hemigrammus hyanuary


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Excellent layout! All it needs are for the Microsorum to grow thicker and adding something like Val. nana to fill out the background.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

That's an awesome perspective you've captured, nice work and beautiful tank!


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Great looking tank. Has a really nice feel to it.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

i like how peaceful that tank is. very relaxing


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks 
a friend gave me some large cyperus helferi so here is the update








(i'm in love with it )


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow. Beautiful tank. I like the combination of those plant with the wood. Absolutely nice.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i like it very much


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Great tank! That moss looks great in there. What is the moss in the front attached to, and do you trim it often to get it to look so great and dense???


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

ScottH. said:


> Great tank! That moss looks great in there. What is the moss in the front attached to, and do you trim it often to get it to look so great and dense???


hey
in the front it's Christmas moss atached to some flat stones. the X-mas doesn't need to be trimed often to get dense just let it be 
here in Portugal there is a myth that true planted aquariums only exist for the photo sessions so i decided do make a video of my aquarium for everyone to see how it goes


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Excellent job on the placement of the driftwood the plant selection and design is top notch .I wish i had this idea when I had my bow front


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

Silly me i totally forgot to uptade the thread when the layout was finished  
here it is:









i sold this aquarium and planted my 400L tank and i hope i'll have something nice to show soon


----------

